# Binky Free Annie Oakley - I'll miss your kisses



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2010)

As a breeder - I see a lot of rabbits and some I will share about on the forum - others - not so much. Sometimes I'll lose a rabbit and not share about it on here because I never really talked about it.

When I say what I'm about to say - I'm not knocking anyone's rabbits..I promise. All rabbits are special.

But every so often - one comes along whose personality is almost "bigger than life". They might be a diva...or a fighter....or a lover. Whatever their personality is - they touch something deep inside of you - whether you have them a short time or a long time.

Annie was one of those buns. 

I've often told folks she was the "PERFECT" flemish giant as far as personality goes - she personified the term "GENTLE GIANT" and would have been a good ambassador.

She was born on 12/24/09 and as many people may remember - there were 11 in her litter - plus six in another litter where mama's milk didn't come in. I tried to help the smallest survive by supplementing them with formula - even though I was told by breeders that in many ways I was going against nature and while the rabbits might survive for a while and even "thrive" for a while - that at some point - something would probably show up and they'd die younger than usual.

I didn't believe them - and when I lost Cyrano I figured "ok..so they meant Cyrano...everyone else is ok."

Well - one of the smaller rabbits was as little girl who loved her formula - but she loved giving kisses. For a while "Kissy" was her name. She'd see me walk by the cage and come running to give me kisses. Let me open the cage - and she'd kiss me for as long as I'd let her. IF they had playtime - she was in my lap - kissing me.

I wasn't going to keep her at first - I didn't think she'd be a great bunny because she probably wouldn't make weight. Then I looked at her feet one day and thought, "Wow..maybe she'll grow into them."

I never could bring myself to rehome her....she was just...too sweet.

She loved to periscope at our feet so we'd pick her up and hold her on our lap. She stole Art's heart and almost became his favorite (even over Truly - a chocolate doe - and Milina - a chocolate holland lop). She would sit at his feet and periscope for him to pet her and bring her up into his lap - then as soon as he left for work - she'd claim his chair and nap in it while he was gone.

I started thinking about trying to bond her with Zeus. She was submissive with every other rabbit - even with tiny little Angel when she'd have playtime and hump her on the head. I'd separate them - and Angel would come running back to hump her - and Annie would just lower her head - she figured any attention was better than no attention.

I'm in tears as I write this - my mind is just so scattered. 

I knew for a week or so that she was losing a bit of weight - and it became really obvious to me about 3 days ago - when she jumped up into my lap and kissed my lips (Yuck) and my nose for about 30 minutes - just giving me kisses all over my arms and my neck and my face. 

As I petted her - I realized that she really was losing weight very badly - so I treated her for worms - for cocci - and started giving her critical care and nutri-cal (which I had to put on her paws to get her to eat it). I made sure she got her food separately from the other girls when they were all out playing so she'd be able to eat unhindered.

Last night though - I realized she had given up on life. Instead of spending her time out here with us humans - she went to an open cage in the back corner of the rabbitry - to basically lay down and die.

I went to talk to her and pet her - but she really didn't want me there. She didn't appear to be in pain - she just was tired and wanted to go.

It was hard to get to her though - for crowded around her were Sophia, Lily Langtree, Molly Brown, Schioppi and Sweet Pea. They would not leave her - the just laid beside her and every once in a while would groom her.

We were going to go out to eat to celebrate something - so I said "goodbye" knowing if she wasn't gone when I came back - it wouldn't be much longer. 

When we came home - she was here - but it was almost like she was waiting for us to come back so she could leave. I whispered to her that she had permission to leave - and a few moments later - she was gone.

The other does sat with her for about half an hour (I was feeding and wasn't sure if she'd passed yet) and it was only when two of them left the cage (to come get me) - that I had Robin go ahead and take her out.

To say I'm devastated right now by this loss - is a total understatement. She's been the first rabbit other than Tiny to give me kisses like she did (Well - Cyrano did too - but I wonder if that was to get his formula). She loved to be right at my feet and would nip at my shoes so I'd kick them off and use my foot to pet her.

How am I gonna make it through the days without her?

I mean - I know I will....and I think the fact we'll be out of town tomorrow and then hopefully spending Sunday cleaning cages will help.

My one consolation is I know she's with Tiny....and boy - is he ever gonna love her. 

I can't bring myself to say "rest in peace" - because I can't see her "resting".

But I can say "Binky Free"....because I bet she's up there at the bridge just dancing with the bunnies and binkying up a storm.

[align=center]
















Binky free my baby....thanks for all the love and kisses.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Edited to add: 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Does gathered around Annie - in the empty cage (which needed cleaning and the floor wasn't swept yet for a day or so)....waiting for her to pass.. You almost can't see Annie for all the does...
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 2, 2010)

we're sorry for your loss. She seems to be one of the really special buns and is gone way too soon.


----------



## JimD (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Peg  :hug2:

Binky free Annie!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like all the girls at your house loved her too, Peg...
What a sweetheart she was!

Binky Free, Annie :rainbow:


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 2, 2010)

the picture of all the does with annie is so touching. what amazing creatures bunnies are. i am sorry for your loss, you are having a testing time of it. dont lose heart.

binky free annieray:


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 2, 2010)

sooo sorry :cry4:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 2, 2010)

This is such a tough one. 

So sorry, Peg ink iris:


sas :cry1:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> the picture of all the does with annie is so touching. what amazing creatures bunnies are. i am sorry for your loss, you are having a testing time of it. dont lose heart.
> 
> binky free annieray:



When I used to have lionhead girls living together - this happened a few times with them too....a doe would be passing (or have passed fairly recently) and other does would be gathered around her - usually the "friends" she would hang out with in a cage or specific area......would stay with their friend until they passed - or even afterwards - till I came home and found the body.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 3, 2010)

So bittersweet, this story. What a special girl.


----------

